# Found this video from long ago...My previous CRS tank



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Watching this again makes me miss keeping them...
Took the tank down in February, 2011.


----------



## aquanut (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Leon, it's an amazing!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I was in disbelief when you let go of your colony.... And seeing this makes it even more unbelievable!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Who bought your shrimps anyways?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Who bought your shrimps anyways?


someone not on this forum


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

oh really? or you just hiding him?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> oh really? or you just hiding him?


pm me and I will give you that person's contact info.
You can call and that person will tell you how many sss babies my berried one released. I don't see a point in HIDING shrimp if I were to share a video with everyone.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Leon's shrimps are legit, i don't see why he'd have any reason to lie about them. I know who purchased his shrimp and they have a bunch of babies from his berried female.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

who bought them? I would like some


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> who bought them? I would like some


If you want some you'll have to get someone who knows her to ask her for you. I don't think she would like strangers contacting her.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow beautiful CRS and thanks for sharing


----------

